# Question about Durban Poison ?



## rebel (Aug 3, 2011)

im considering Durban for next yr. outdoors.
i been browsing and reading a lot and dont seem to be many strains with DP.

Which seedbank has the best ?
i read here that sensi seeds durban wasnt the real deal but Dutch   Passion was. 
hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4400.html 
can someone clarify this ?


----------



## chongsbuddy (Sep 25, 2011)

hands down dutch passion,or you can get them from rcm collective,but you have to be a mamber of unleash da green forum


----------



## key2life (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing like digging up a cold, dead thread, but did you grow the Durban Poison outdoors last season?  If so, how did she do for you?  I'm thinking about it giving her a go myself.


----------

